# Elbow Pain



## ColoradoJay (May 6, 2015)

Hi gang,

I've started to have a decent amount of elbow pain in both arms.  Worse in the left, but also there in the right.  It isn't so bad that I've stopped working out, but I've been doing a lot of reading on the topic in my spare time, and I'm starting to think I need to take this a bit more seriously, as I could be building up scar tissue that will be a problem down the road.  The pain is in the inner/lower elbow, in the area that would typically be described as "golfer's elbow".  This didn't start with a big "pop" in the arm or anything like that - it just started one day, I *think* after doing some triceps nose-breakers.  Regardless of the exercise that caused the initial pain, now there really is no one specific exercise that makes it feel worse than any other - anything I do with the upper body (other than shrugs) engages the elbows, and makes them bark.  Barbell bench, dumbell bench, biceps work of any kind, triceps work of any kind, flys, etc.  What I don't want to do, at least for the next 10 weeks, is take time off from working the upper body.

So, my research came across something called "trigger point therapy".  Great information on it, here:  http://www.massagemag.com/how-to-fix-elbow-pain-with-myofascialtrigger-point-therapy-5107/

Without repeating everything in that article, it appears that many times pain in the elbow can be caused by a muscle problem higher on the arm rather than a problem in the tendon - often in the triceps brachii or surrounding areas.  Anyone here have any experience with this type of therapy?  Articles and theories are great, but I'd love to hear from someone who has gone down this path and had good results.


----------



## jennerrator (May 6, 2015)

I have it in my right elbow (inner, just to the right and a tad up from the elbow bone itself)...and I use a wrap just below my elbow anytime I do upper body and it works perfect


----------



## ColoradoJay (May 6, 2015)

Jenner said:


> I have it in my right elbow (inner, just to the right and a tad up from the elbow bone itself)...and I use a wrap just below my elbow anytime I do upper body and it works perfect



Yeah, I've tried a couple of different wraps.  They don't seem to help much, unfortunately.


----------



## bugman (May 6, 2015)

Cubital tunnel??   I have it in my left Elbow. I think I spelled it right.


----------



## TriniJuice (May 6, 2015)

Probably the way you skin the turkey neck.....


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 7, 2015)

I started getting cortisone shots in my elbows 10 months ago. Just went back and had my right elbow done because of pain. My left will have to be done again in probably another month or 2 because it's starting to hurt also. I'm an industrial mechanic so even if I never touched a weight again, they would still get jacked up just by turning a wrench all day. I'll eventually have to get surgery and I know cortisone isn't the best as it promotes tendon break down but I know I have zero pain in my elbows 2 days after my shot.


----------

